
Ask HN: Anyone want to start a webring? - LastZactionHero
I usually post to Medium, mostly project write ups and miscellaneous tech thoughts. I&#x27;ve liked it because it has a clean look and can help drive some traffic to your posts.<p>But Medium seems like it&#x27;s taken a nosedive. Regardless of what I actually read, my feed is this political doomsday hellscape that predicts America breaking into civil war sometime today. Really not what I&#x27;m going for.<p>So I want to just self-host a blog, but I&#x27;ll kind of miss the serendipitous reads. I&#x27;ll likely be writing for no one.<p>Would there be an interest in a modern webring? Like a JS snippet that forwards you to other self-hosted blogs? I haven&#x27;t found a modern implementation.<p>Thinking a maker&#x2F;project sharing&#x2F;misc tech theme.
======
eurticket
I've been meaning to get into more writing. I've always been fascinated with
creating tutorials, so maybe I would like to write about the music program,
Reason.

Would this make any sense as a part of your network?

..

Something I found on hackernews a while back,
[https://blot.im](https://blot.im)

Has the clean minimal look you might be going for.

~~~
LastZactionHero
Cool! I always loved Reason.

Probably! My approach to start would probably be to just add anything that
roughly fits the maker/creative theme.

~~~
eurticket
How should we organize?

------
barnstorm
I loved getting lost in webrings. I'm not sure I have much to write about but
know that if there were a modern implementation it would be used.

